# Content Advisor window keeps popping up and won't let me visi t anything.



## songwrtr (Jul 27, 2001)

The topic pretty much says it all. Content advisor window/prompt pops up and even if I put my password in, check off "always " to allow me to visit sites and click o.k., it comes back up in seconds. I went to internet properties, checked the content tab and all the settings were at minmum, yet they were at max when I shut my computer off a half hour before. I've reset everything to max again ( but I had a real hard time even getting to this site). I can't believe the amount of time I have to spend keeping my HP computer up to snuff.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Try going into the control panel, click on internet options and then the security tab. Change the security level to medium on all of the different ones. Make sure to press the reset button after you change each one and then try the internet. This should solve your problem.


----------



## songwrtr (Jul 27, 2001)

rkselby98: Thanks, but I finally solved the problem just before I read your mesage, although it took a few tries. Weird thing is, most of the problems I run into aren'y there when I turn my computer off, but appear when I turn it on the next time. A recurrent one is I get a prompt that"lexplore has caused an error, in USER.EXE, lexplore will now close". It doesn't seem to cause a problem that I can pin down, but the prompt has been popping up for weeks and it really irritates you to have to close the box each time it does. Maybe that's the point.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

I found this on user.exe


SYMPTOMS
When you attempt to start Windows, even in Safe mode, you may receive the following error message: 

Error loading User.exe. You must re-install Windows. 
The computer may then shut down. 



CAUSE
This behavior can occur if the Ddeml.dll file is missing or corrupted. 



RESOLUTION
To resolve this issue: 

Start your computer with the Windows Startup disk.


Choose Start Windows 98 with CD-ROM Support from the Startup menu, and then press ENTER.


Type the following command, and then press ENTER 
extract drive:\win98\win98_xx.cab ddeml.dll /l c:\windows\system 
where drive is the CD-ROM drive containing your Windows 98 CD-ROM, and xx is 28 if you are running Windows 98 Second Edition or 31 if you are running Windows 98. 


Remove the Startup disk, and then restart the computer.


----------



## songwrtr (Jul 27, 2001)

rkselby98: Been real busy, so I haven't gotten back to this site for a bit. I haven't tried your advice yet as I have to add one more question: I assume I have to save whatever programs etc. I have, before going through this proceedure..Yes? No?


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

No you don't have to to do what MS suggest, but it is also a good practice to alway backup before doing anything.


----------

